# "Diese App wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen blockiert."



## rackcity (3. August 2015)

*"Diese App wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen blockiert."*

Hallo,

Wie oben beschrieben im Titel, habe ich dieses Problem. 

Ich habe keinen Dunst, wie ich dies unter Win10 deaktivieren kann. 

Screenshot hänge ich an.

Hat wer eine idee?

Via rechtklick-eigenschaften beim programm selber und "zulassen" funktioniert es sogut wie nie.

PS: Benutzerkontensteuerung level ist auf aus

gruß


----------



## nikon87 (3. August 2015)

*AW: "Diese App wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen blockiert."*

"Als Administrator starten" geht auch nicht?


----------



## Bertel (11. August 2015)

*AW: "Diese App wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen blockiert."*

Gleiches Problem beim JDownloader... Schon jemand eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## _ASDF_ (12. September 2015)

*AW: "Diese App wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen blockiert."*

Es reicht in diesem Falle nicht aus, wenn die UAC auf dem niedrigsten Level ist. Du musst diese temporär komplett ausschalten. Mach das aber nur, wenn du der Datei wirklich vertrauen kannst! Geh dafür in die Registry ("regedit") und suche nach folgendem Schlüssel: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System. Suche in dem Schlüssel System nach dem Wert "EnableLUA". Wenn der nicht vorhanden ist, erstellen (Rechtsklick > Neu > DWORD-Wert). Dem Wert dann als "0" setzen und dann neustarten. Dann solltest du die Datei ausführen können. Aktiviere die UAC aber danach wieder nach der selben Vorgehensweise wie oben, nur den Wert dann auf "1" stellen.

LG


----------

